# rhom vs koi carp



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

this looks new


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

where am i


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

hello can i be your mate?


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

what have you done to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

im proper fucked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Poor Koi


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

take no prisoners. verdict: natural born killer


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice rhom. Do you know what type it is? What size is it? Is it active ?
Ta.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

PICS ROCK!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice Rhom!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

That mean little Piranha!!!!! I love it!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

nice rhom, but why would you do that to a koi?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

f*cking moron that is a expensive good heathy fish don't do it again ya f*cking







jackass whore!!


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

expensive?that isnt one of the imported AAA show quality koi from japan or anything like that.it looks like the kind you get for a couple bucks from petco.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

cool pics, but better commentary!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

NICE PICS. thats one mean rhom! i like the blood red eyes









Oburi


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

kickass


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

he is about 8" very active i think he is a xingu soulfly is right it only cost me about $5 who are you calling a jackass whore ezkilla13 you little prick if i had a private jet i would fly over to your trailer home and shove your head up your arse or did your brother who is also your dad do it while he was f*cking your momma


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> f*cking moron that is a expensive good heathy fish don't do it again ya f*cking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we've been over this a gazillion times by now, but I'll repeat it one more time: respect each other for their own goddamn choices!
For f*ck's sake, what's the matter with you people







His fish, his dough, his choices.....

*_sheesh_*...... :sad:

btw: that's a fine-looking rhom you have, luxsey


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> ezkilla13 said:
> 
> 
> > f*cking moron that is a expensive good heathy fish don't do it again ya f*cking
> ...










dam judazz you are right i fed my reds koi's before 
and they love them so everybody who disagrees with this







they are predatory fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> ezkilla13 said:
> 
> 
> > f*cking moron that is a expensive good heathy fish don't do it again ya f*cking
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ezkilla13 said:


> f*cking moron that is a expensive good heathy fish don't do it again ya f*cking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there are better ways to express your anger. Consider this your third and final warning.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice pix man..







So did he finish it off, or let it suffer like most Rhoms??


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

yeah had to take it out myself only a head left though


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

IMHO.... feeding anything to a piranha is perfectly fine - provided that the goldfish/mouse/birds/little kids







dies within a relative short amount of time.

I consider anything within 10 bites or 2 mins a "short time". It's rather cruel to see a fish left with only the head on the gravel to breath for 10 mins







:sad:

Just my $0.02.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

The druelty thing doesn't really bother me. The only reason I take them out after a short while is so it wont mees up my water. The pics rocked, I love feeding my guys KOI's. Maybe if I ever get my camera, I will get some pics or a vid up.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Nice pics! I love your Rhom







!!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

thats a sweetass rhom


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

thats a nice looking rhom










































where did you get him?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice pics luxsey and that rhom is spot on.
dixon


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

nice rhom!


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

i got him from wharf aquatics in nottingham(U.k)not to pleased about the price though he was about $220


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah Luxey Feed em KOI!







Diffent than goldfish and WAY healthier, If you wanna pay for it, put in whatever you WANT. Don't listen to that other fool!


----------



## kane (Jul 9, 2003)

I love the blacks look so tame when they just swim beside the feeders, mine does it and it looks so docile then suddenly all you see is gold specks and most of the fish is gone, great looking fish mate







.

kane


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

i would have to say, that was(f*cking awesome)!!!








funny as hell.








i love the story board.
inosence,friendship,and finally murder.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

almost as good as a soap opera hehe
nice rhom btw!


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)




----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

got him from wharf aquatics in nottingham(U.k)not to pleased about the price though he was about $220. luxsey is that where you live? because that is where i from, but live in the u.s.a. the koi was nice


----------



## luxsey (Jul 26, 2003)

no my uncle lives up there im from exeter in devon bit of a drive but its worth it going there again on sat to buy another snake head


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Yeah Luxey Feed em KOI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i agree with that 100%!

oh...nice looking rhom & sweet pics


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> f*cking moron that is a expensive good heathy fish don't do it again ya f*cking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Relax Shred, it's all been taken care of and resolved...









Please don't bring up old trouble again, ok :smile:


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

sorry. I will let the mods make the judgement calls from now on. I didnt mean to light a match once the fire had already been put out. Peace.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

great pics..can we get some more sumtimes?


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

expensive fish fooood hahahha


----------

